# POI at Cowbar



## Deleted member 34243 (Jun 29, 2020)

Just had someone from the village joyfully announce that the council has decided to put No Overnighting signs up at the public car park on Cowbar Lane.
two points: 
1. as it is being done by the council it could take forever.
2. no idea if it will also apply to the open land before the car park.

will let you know as soon as any formal action taken.


----------



## barge1914 (Jun 29, 2020)

It would be interesting to know how they propose to do this. By a PSPO which requires formal local consultation? Or by a TRO? Or what? Who is the Council in question?


----------



## runnach (Jun 29, 2020)

barge1914 said:


> It would be interesting to know how they propose to do this. By a PSPO which requires formal local consultation? Or by a TRO? Or what? Who is the Council in question?


Two guesses. Scarborough bc albeit Whitby council may be the originators


----------



## barge1914 (Jun 29, 2020)

I can see why some cottage owners would be happy because some recommend their guests to park here due to limited and expensive parking in village.


----------



## Deleted member 34243 (Jun 29, 2020)

barge1914 said:


> I can see why some cottage owners would be happy because some recommend their guests to park here due to limited and expensive parking in village.


Yep. Those that don’t live here but try to decide how the village is run.


----------



## Deleted member 34243 (Jun 29, 2020)

channa said:


> Two guesses. Scarborough bc albeit Whitby council may be the originators


Redcar & Cleveland. this side of the beck.


----------



## Deleted member 34243 (Jun 29, 2020)

barge1914 said:


> It would be interesting to know how they propose to do this. By a PSPO which requires formal local consultation? Or by a TRO? Or what? Who is the Council in question?


 redcar & Cleveland - no idea how, only heard this from a person in the village.


----------



## barge1914 (Jun 29, 2020)

Hmm. Hope they’re not planning anything for Skinningrove, there’s a nice little CP down by the sea.


----------



## GreggBear (Jun 30, 2020)

Knew this was coming soon as I saw it in the POIs.


----------



## Fisherman (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## cancunia (Jul 4, 2020)

Hopefully they won't have the signs up by next week as I'm hoping to stop there for a night. In case they do, where's the next best?

Thanks


----------



## Deleted member 34243 (Jul 4, 2020)

sandsend or turn down the side of Whitby golf course, towards the sea. Quite a bit of ok parking down there but stop before you get to the disc zone.


----------



## cancunia (Jul 5, 2020)

Thanks, I have friends staying in a cottage near to Staithes so will try Cowbar first.
 I'll report back if I stay / try to stay there.


----------



## cancunia (Jul 10, 2020)

I stopped over at Cowbar on Weds night. The car park was fairly empty when I got there at 3pm with a few cars and 2 or 3 motor homes. By 7pm it was mostly full with overnighters, although there was a bit of space left. A van was parked on the verge just up from the car park overnight, not sure why he decided to use the verge as there was some space when he arrived. In case the car park is full, there's a lay-by off of the main road where the Cowbar road joins the main road, thanks to phase3begins for that tip.


----------

